# The pfizer data trickle thread. A big fuck you to the citizens of the world!



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 7, 2022)

As more and more data becomes available I will try to post it up. Please post up what you have as well.






						GlobeNewswire
					






					www.globenewswire.com


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 7, 2022)

I hate drug companies! The FDA is corrupt too.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 7, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> As more and more data becomes available I will try to post it up. Please post up what you have as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it is what it is. I'm just glad we are getting back to normal.  No more shots for me (only got the 2). 
Sad thing is I am starting to believe every day that we did not need any shutdowns and could have avoided the market and job plunge. Should have just treated it like we are now all along.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 7, 2022)

BRAIN JABBED | COVID NANOTECH "VACCINE" | Richard D Hall | RICHPLANET TV | FULL SHOW
					

"Evidence is mounting by the day, which shows that every make of COVID-19 jab contains graphene oxide and carbon nanotubes. In today's show we present evidence from many independent studies, produced in several different countries, which have carefu…




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I guess it is what it is. I'm just glad we are getting back to normal.  No more shots for me (only got the 2).
> Sad thing is I am starting to believe every day that we did not need any shutdowns and could have avoided the market and job plunge. Should have just treated it like we are now all along.



The "video " coming out of China that we know now was faked to set the world in a panic, was pretty frightening.  People dropping dead in the streets etc. 

Unfortunately we knew very quickly that the biggest at risk groups were elderly with cognitive impairment.  We locked the whole world down as opposed to taking care of those who needed it. Why? Never let a good crisis go to waste. People now trust daddy government as opposed to researching and thinking.  

We have not even really started to see the effect of these vaccines!!!!  Or are we and the media won't report it........but who would keep suck data and accurate data at that! Oh wait,  insurance companies! 

The biggest deaths are in the working ages that were NOT at risk of covid. 



			Redirect Notice


----------



## GSgator (Mar 7, 2022)

I don’t know what to make out of some of the shit I’ve seen it’s like watching a sci-fi show. The question is why not  you have to ask yourself why did they push the vax so hard on everyone and threatened your lives and the abilities  to pay your bills and feed your kids.

Once that sinks in the severity they took nothing shocks me


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 7, 2022)

Redirect Notice


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 7, 2022)

This only touches the surface. 

The board members who approved these drugs got anywhere from 200,000 to 3,000,000 in funding and compensation 









						The Biopharmaceutical Industry Provides 75% Of The FDA's Drug Review Budget. Is This A Problem?
					

If you were to ask the CEOs of Pfizer, Merck, Lilly, etc., they would be more than happy to drop the “user fees” and have Congress fully fund the FDA via other funding mechanisms.




					www.google.ca


----------



## GSgator (Mar 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I guess it is what it is. I'm just glad we are getting back to normal.  No more shots for me (only got the 2).
> Sad thing is I am starting to believe every day that we did not need any shutdowns and could have avoided the market and job plunge. Should have just treated it like we are now all along.


I feel the same but these guys crossed the line . I also think everyone who got the jab will  eventually find out the hard way and at a premature age . What that  may be nobody knows but you were forced to take a unapproved experimental vaccination  multiple times .


----------



## iGone (Mar 7, 2022)

Aye, glad I got moderna haha


----------



## flenser (Mar 7, 2022)

Study finds Pfizer vaccine does modify DNA.









						Intracellular Reverse Transcription of Pfizer BioNTech COVID-19 mRNA Vaccine BNT162b2 In Vitro in Human Liver Cell Line
					

Preclinical studies of COVID-19 mRNA vaccine BNT162b2, developed by Pfizer and BioNTech, showed reversible hepatic effects in animals that received the BNT162b2 injection. Furthermore, a recent study showed that SARS-CoV-2 RNA can be reverse-transcribed and integrated into the genome of human...




					www.mdpi.com


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 7, 2022)

It’s gonna be ironic if it’s the vaccine that kills me instead of all the gear and drugs I’ve abused in my life.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 7, 2022)

flenser said:


> Study finds Pfizer vaccine does modify DNA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reverse transcription took place where. We control tumors.... And brain development during pregnancy 




			TLE5 TLE family member 5, transcriptional modulator [Homo sapiens (human)] - Gene - NCBI


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 7, 2022)

iGone said:


> Aye, glad I got moderna haha


I got it too but it is still an mRNA vaccine and we simply don't know long term effects.
Do I think it is worse than getting COVID? Probably not
Do I think it will kill me?  No, it better not
Do I think it has a microchip in it? No, that would make me insane Wes from ASF


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> It’s gonna be ironic if it’s the vaccine that kills me instead of all the gear and drugs I’ve abused in my life.


IMO we have just as much to fear from the gear we put in our bodies as we do from the vaccines but we shall see.


----------



## iGone (Mar 7, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I got it too but it is still an mRNA vaccine and we simply don't know long term effects.
> Do I think it is worse than getting COVID? Probably not
> Do I think it will kill me?  No, it better not
> Do I think it has a microchip in it? No, that would make me insane Wes from ASF


I agree on all accounts. 
I'm on booster 2, wife and I still got covid back in December. 
She was unvaccinated at the time and it was not good at all, and she's a healthy young woman. Essentially spent a week laid up. 
I lost my sense of smell and taste for a week and otherwise had no symptoms. 
But hey, if the vax kills me before I kill myself that's a win in my book.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 7, 2022)

I get it what can we do as individuals most of us just shrug it off oh well.  As long as you guys are willing to step up when the time presents itself all isn’t lost. They bank on ppl
Just rolling over but trust me there will be a time and you will have your opportunity. The only way to beat this is stand up  on a United front  everyone together.


----------



## lifter6973 (Mar 7, 2022)

iGone said:


> I agree on all accounts.
> I'm on booster 2, wife and I still got covid back in December.
> She was unvaccinated at the time and it was not good at all, and she's a healthy young woman. Essentially spent a week laid up.
> I lost my sense of smell and taste for a week and otherwise had no symptoms.
> But hey, if the vax kills me before I kill myself that's a win in my book.


I got pressured into getting the 2 shots but got them late enough where it looks like there will be no need for me to get a booster by the time I am technically due for one.
I won't do it for a while if ever. I want to see more data come out over the next few years.


----------



## Freakmidd (Mar 7, 2022)

Blood clots in the vaccines
					

clots in the vaccines




					www.brighteon.com


----------



## Freakmidd (Mar 7, 2022)

Unfortunately there are tons of these available..









						Dr. Richard Fleming: Pfizer Vaccine Causes Blood Clots Under Microscope
					

"Add the Pfizer vaccine and the red blood cells lose their oxygen carrying capacity and the red blood cells start to clot... This is exactly what we are seeing with the VAERS reporting. This is exactly what we are seeing with neurologic harm, with cardiac harm, with blood clots occurring in the...




					www.brighteon.com


----------



## Freakmidd (Mar 7, 2022)

ALARMING VIDEO - Dr. Nathan Thompson checks bloodwork on vaccinated patient
					

NOTE- ANY MONEY RAISED ON MY ACCOUNT WILL BE DONATED TO COVID EDUCATION (ICAN, FLD, CHD, etc) I licensed it for 'youtube equavilent' which apparently is monetized because I wanted it to show up in sea




					rumble.com


----------



## GSgator (Mar 7, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Blood clots in the vaccines
> 
> 
> clots in the vaccines
> ...


Check out that video I posted about a hour in it describes why the blood clots all the cells build up to fight the foreign  materials they are finding in all the vaccinations. They have been identified as nanotubes unfortunately all they can do is speculate on the why.


----------



## TiredandHot (Mar 7, 2022)

I was about to quit my career with 11 years in before the company surprisingly suspended the mandate.  Based on my personal extensive reading and research, I absolutely didn't trust the motives behind it.

Read hundreds of adverse reactions that were never reported on. A 38yo Friend in excellent shape developed severe neurological issues in both legs, rendering her unable to run or even stand on both legs long. And after 10 plus years in cancer remission, My grandmother has lymph node cancer that is unhealable. Oh and she had to have a hysterectomy at 78 years old 8 months after her vaccine. BS!


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 7, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> As more and more data becomes available I will try to post it up. Please post up what you have as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this..

This is why I would loose my job.
Home school my kids.
Keep my daughter out of college.
Make my wife quit her 100’000$ a year job.
Before I ever stick this shit in my body or the ones I am here to protect.

It’s going to be a reall shit show 10 fucking years from now when all the defects of this vaccine start coming into play..
Cancers, birth defects, brain issues..
Watch and wait.

And if you got vaccinated…
From the bottom of my heart. 

I am sorry that you drank the kool aid but you should have been smarter…

And all those that ran out and got there children vaccinated.

I am sorry you drank the kool Aid
And I hope it does not come back to bite 20years from now..

I don’t wish I’ll on anyone..Ever.
But the big picture here was
 Money.
Special Intreats
Politicians lining pockets
Company making billions
Favors being brought and sold…

Where is Fuck Fuck Boy Fauci  now
They want him to shut the fuck up because in the end if it’s his head in the block or there’s.. he will have no loyalty and it will be there’s.

I don’t put it past the gov to merk his ass for all the shit that he knows…


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 8, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Thanks for posting this..
> 
> This is why I would loose my job.
> Home school my kids.
> ...


i feel bad for the kids the most. weren't allowed to have any say in it and had a 1 in a million chance of dying from covid to begin with


----------



## GSgator (Mar 8, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> i feel bad for the kids the most. weren't allowed to have any say in it and had a 1 in a million chance of dying from covid to begin with


I don’t think we will ever see a time we’re we sacrifice our young to protect the old. Somebody owes those poor kids a huge apology.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 8, 2022)

Hopefully the apology never has to come from the ones who did it.


----------



## Fvckinashman (Mar 8, 2022)

man you guys really buy into the bullshit don't you... fuck....

And don't @ me with more bullshit. Do your thing, but it's fucking funny how many geared up bodybuilders cry conspiracy over a vaccine and are more than willing to inject shit horses use.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 8, 2022)

@Fvckinashman 

Some of the things posed here are peer reviewed studies as well as data being released from Pfizer themselves.  

Do you not at all consider it might be valid?


----------



## GSgator (Mar 8, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> man you guys really buy into the bullshit don't you... fuck....
> 
> And don't @ me with more bullshit. Do your thing, but it's fucking funny how many geared up bodybuilders cry conspiracy over a vaccine and are more than willing to inject shit horses use.


Big difference in having the choice of what we inject .


----------



## Freakmidd (Mar 8, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> man you guys really buy into the bullshit don't you... fuck....
> 
> And don't @ me with more bullshit. Do your thing, but it's fucking funny how many geared up bodybuilders cry conspiracy over a vaccine and are more than willing to inject shit horses use.


# guinea pig


----------



## Valdosta (Mar 8, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> # guinea pig


u gotta @ him
@Fvckinashman


----------



## BKK (Mar 8, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I don’t know what to make out of some of the shit I’ve seen it’s like watching a sci-fi show. The question is why not  you have to ask yourself why did they push the vax so hard on everyone and threatened your lives and the abilities  to pay your bills and feed your kids.
> 
> Once that sinks in the severity they took nothing shocks me



" Pfizer reported $14 billion in third-quarter revenue for vaccines and is set to earn $36 billion from vaccine sales by the end of the year"  yeah, that about sums it up.


----------



## BKK (Mar 8, 2022)

> A 38-page report included in the documents features an Appendix, “LIST OF ADVERSE EVENTS OF SPECIAL INTEREST,” that lists 1,291 different adverse events following vaccination. The list includes acute kidney injury, acute flaccid myelitis, anti-sperm antibody positive, brain stem embolism, brain stem thrombosis, cardiac arrest, cardiac failure, cardiac ventricular thrombosis, cardiogenic shock, central nervous system vasculitis, death neonatal, deep vein thrombosis, encephalitis brain stem, encephalitis hemorrhagic, frontal lobe epilepsy, foaming at mouth, epileptic psychosis, facial paralysis, fetal distress syndrome, gastrointestinal amyloidosis, generalized tonic-clonic seizure, Hashimoto's encephalopathy, hepatic vascular thrombosis, herpes zoster reactivation, immune-mediated hepatitis, interstitial lung disease, jugular vein embolism, juvenile myoclonic epilepsy, liver injury, low birth weight, multisystem inflammatory syndrome in children, myocarditis, neonatal seizure, pancreatitis, pneumonia, stillbirth, tachycardia, temporal lobe epilepsy, testicular autoimmunity, thrombotic cerebral infarction, Type 1 diabetes mellitus, venous thrombosis neonatal, and vertebral artery thrombosis among 1,246 other medical conditions following vaccination.



Well, at least I guess it doesn't give you AIDS.... wait, wait a minute



> Australia on Friday canceled a roughly $750 million plan for a large order of a locally developed coronavirus vaccine after the inoculation produced false positive test results for H.I.V. in some volunteers participating in a trial study.



Shew, close call


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Mar 8, 2022)

I didn't get vaccinated because my doctor is a moron.  I do the exact opposite of any medical advice I'm given.  Even if he wasn't a moron I still wouldn't have gotten that vax.  Both my parents got the pfizer vaccine and so did my sister's family.  They will eventually pay for their bad choices.  

Slic.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 8, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> man you guys really buy into the bullshit don't you... fuck....
> 
> And don't @ me with more bullshit. Do your thing, but it's fucking funny how many geared up bodybuilders cry conspiracy over a vaccine and are more than willing to inject shit horses use.


I am sorry if you think people who made a decision to not be sheep and have a government dictate what I was going to out until my body or my families..

I have plenty of people In my circle who have gotten vaccinated. Out of them only a few did not have sickness or reactions from it..

As far as aas goes. I make that decision, not some old fucking decrepit people in the government,
Or dr’a on tv trying to sell me on the positive’s of getting it.

They all have there hand in the pot somehow…

So I am happy for you if you if you got in line and did what you were told,
Not this guy.

I will be happy 10 years from now.

I had covid twice almost a year  to the date… got thru it fine… couch and runny nose… that’s all it is.
The flu…


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 8, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> man you guys really buy into the bullshit don't you... fuck....
> 
> And don't @ me with more bullshit. Do your thing, but it's fucking funny how many geared up bodybuilders cry conspiracy over a vaccine and are more than willing to inject shit horses use.


They have literally lied to us from the beginning. How is that not enough? Fauci and his aids bullshit and effectiveness of the vaccines. First it protects then protect the vaccinated from the un vaccinated. Hiding the issues the vaccines cause? Mandates that don't do shit but force people to take a vaccine that doesn't protect one from contracting or spreading covid 

Wanting to keep data locked up about said vaccines from they public. How's this a conspiracy?

Seriously dude?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 8, 2022)

I don't know what the plan is, nobody does and we can only guess. But fuck it isn't good. It can't be good with the lengths they've gone too.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 8, 2022)

So maybe I would have a little more faith in what is said, if when they pushed this vaccine and said no one that got it would contract covid..

Then there were “BREAKTHRU” cases..

Hahahaha… breakthru means they fucked up.
Not to mention all the poor people that were forced to get it to keep there jobs.

Those are the ones my heart goes out too.

So figure it this way… before they started mandating people they only had a 1/4 of the country vaxed..if they did not mandate people 

The number of the people that would have gotten it on there own would not have been much more…

So everyone should just stop with there bullshit about not following science and blah blah blah..
Because 3/4 of the country would still not be vaxed… 
Belive what you want .


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 8, 2022)

I mean look at Israel. Their vaccinated vs new cases.


----------



## Hughinn (Mar 8, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> Thanks for posting this..
> 
> This is why I would loose my job.
> Home school my kids.
> ...



This^

I'm truly sorry for those who drank the Kool aid.  

I say that in all honesty.   My brother died at 43 years old, just 7 months after getting vaccinated.   He had a stroke when a blood clot formed in his lungs and went to his brain.

All the doctors insist it wasn't the shot.  But they can't explain what it was.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 8, 2022)

Hughinn said:


> This^
> 
> I'm truly sorry for those who drank the Kool aid.
> 
> ...



So sorry to hear that man
This is a fucked up situation

I got vaxx3d with the JJ Viral vector
even then,
Dropped TRT for 2 months, went in lisinopril and blood thinners to take the jab,
Wouldnt touch that MRNA with your dick

I had to get vaxxe, or s decade of building my company and assets would have been down the drain
So I took the chance, either that... or watch my company crumble and have to watch all thr families that depend on it get fucked

Was a shitty choice to make man


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 8, 2022)

The Alarming Trends in COVID Vaccine Side Effects
					

The newest data from a large German health insurance company and the Israeli Ministry of Health continue to ...




					m.theepochtimes.com
				




I don't like this source but it's interesting.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 8, 2022)

They got a big FUCK YOU  when they discredited and didn’t even cover natural immunity. That’s when  I knew those motherfuckers were hiding something and pushing something way bigger than just the vaccination.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 9, 2022)

There is more hidden then will ever know….
The only thing we can hope for. And yes I am a conservative American,, but even if I wasn’t I would still want to know.
Hopefully the rep take back the hose and senate. Open and impeachment hearing..
Impeach Brandon
Bring fauci on the carpet to answer. 
Fire his ass because it is not an elected position.
And total dismantle the Democratic woke party and try to restore some fuckingnorder in this country..

Between my wife’s car and mine it just cost me 130$ to fill out tanks today…
This is a fucking crime.
And I drive a fn Volkswagen and it still cost me 65$ to fill it..

Gas prices are rising by 10cents a day..
It will be well over 5$ a galling by the end of March..
Sickening…
And the powers that be don’t gaf because they Can afford to spend 1000$ a month on feeing cars.
They  can afford 5$ gallon fuel oil to heat there houses.

Corona is real but the whole rest of it was a big plot to cripple the country so the socialist party can take over and make the rest of us be dependent on the gov…

If people are not seeing this they are blind.


----------



## Crom (Mar 9, 2022)

I think I saw that Moderna CEO unloaded his stock, and closed his twitter down for a bit. Nothing to see here, carry on citizens.


----------



## Crom (Mar 9, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> There is more hidden then will ever know….
> The only thing we can hope for. And yes I am a conservative American,, but even if I wasn’t I would still want to know.
> Hopefully the rep take back the hose and senate. Open and impeachment hearing..
> Impeach Brandon
> ...


I feel you man. Cost me $60 today. Once everyone got sick of Covid , they gave us Ukraine / Russia. For what ever reason I have yet to hear the media make any connection to Hunter Biden, Burisma and Ukraine. Many of us saw this shit coming down the pike years ago. Pisses me off. 

   Also if they truly cared about clean energy. Why don't they focus on domestic production / exportation , and use the revenue for their Green New BS deal. Because they don't care, they rather deal with South America and Iran. Makes no damn sense. 

  I know one thing though. I'm sick of it.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 9, 2022)

'The world's seventeen largest ships emit more sulphur than the global car fleet. ' 'A seagoing container vessel is just as polluting as up to 50 million cars.


And we are the fucking problem? Not the fact Chinese container ships burn bunker fuel?


----------



## GSgator (Mar 9, 2022)

John Kerry’s gas-guzzling family jet has taken 16 trips this year alone
					

The gas-guzzling private jet owned by climate czar John Kerry’s family has already taken 16 flights this year alone, online records show.




					nypost.com
				




Look at this guy . He has been a scum back since 1985..


----------



## GSgator (Mar 9, 2022)

John Kerry - United States Department of State
					

On January 20, 2021, John F. Kerry was sworn in as our nation’s first Special Presidential Envoy for Climate and the first-ever Principal to sit on the National Security Council entirely dedicated to climate change. President Biden announced Kerry would have a seat at every table around the...




					www.state.gov
				





Fuck it we get what we deserve I think the majority of Americans are the dumbest fucking people on the planet


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 9, 2022)

You get what you vote and pay for.....


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 9, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> You get what you vote and pay for.....


The election was stolen. 

I feel bad for people who were forced to get this. I was fortunate enough  to remain pure blood.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Mar 9, 2022)

Crom said:


> Hunter Biden, Burisma and Ukraine. Many of us saw this shit coming down the pike years ago. Pisses me off.


Exactly……. You will never ever hear anyone say anything about…

Hunter crackhead Biden…
Ukrainian, hahaha. They are so deep involved with corruption in Ukrainian that Brandon probably hopes Russia blows the off the map…

Oh RUSSIA, you mean the same Russia that his son revived money from…… and you don’t think his family benefited off of that shit…

ANYONE READING THIS THAT DOES NOT AGREE WITH ME ALL I CAN SAY IS..
OPEN YOUR FUCKING EYES…
The Election Was stolen..
I am not so sure I agree with this…
But I could be wrong.
And I wanted the other guys to win.
It is possible..

Watch him on tv. He looks like the walking dead..
He is so pale you can see right thru his skin…
I can’t even belive it. fucking disgrace…


----------



## Yano (Mar 9, 2022)

Cant wait for Trump to run out of money being his family has admitted they get all the money they need from Russia haaaaahahaha tin plated piece of shit is gonna be in prison where he belongs and broke .. haaaaaaaaahahahaha. Love it !!


----------



## JuiceTrain (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm gonna start charging red cross for my bloods purity...


----------



## Joliver (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 9, 2022)

Joliver said:


> View attachment 19332



Fuck that timing was good

It was like, the same day

Hey look!!!!
A distraction!!!!


----------



## Joliver (Mar 9, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Fuck that timing was good
> 
> It was like, the same day
> 
> ...



Pentagon employee on Sep 10, 2001: hey fellow pentagon bro....you see that $2,300,000,000,000 laying around? It's missing 'n shit. We're gonna be in big trouble.

😬


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 10, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Pentagon employee on Sep 10, 2001: hey fellow pentagon bro....you see that $2,300,000,000,000 laying around? It's missing 'n shit. We're gonna be in big trouble.
> 
> 😬



lol fucking savage


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> Cant wait for Trump to run out of money being his family has admitted they get all the money they need from Russia haaaaahahaha tin plated piece of shit is gonna be in prison where he belongs and broke .. haaaaaaaaahahahaha. Love it !!


I betcha he won’t be. 🤣🤣🤣🤣

He always comes back. His kids are smart too. You won’t see the “end of Trump”.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I betcha he won’t be. 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> He always comes back. His kids are smart too. You won’t see the “end of Trump”.


He definitely disrupted the plan. I had no idea America could be energy independent  I don’t think a lot of us  knew . It definitely changed the playing field especially RIGHT NOW. Most of us know that what we’re experiencing with the supply chain and  gas prices is possibly being done deliberately.   If Trump didn’t show us we could be energy independent we would be playing right into their hands .

For those that hate Trump you have to respect the fact if this shit doesn’t change soon it’s purposely being done because we’ve been energy   independent before and it wasn’t that long ago. They went to war on fossil fuels yet they haven’t created an alternative and we are all gonna suffer.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 10, 2022)

Fauci's Criminal Covid Bombshell
					

Fauci's Criminal Covid Bombshell




					rumble.com


----------



## GSgator (Mar 10, 2022)

WHAT is in the COVID-19 Vaccine? With Dr. Peter McCullough | Flyover Clips
					

WHAT is in the COVID-19 Vaccine? With Dr. Peter McCullough | Flyover Clips




					rumble.com


----------



## Joliver (Mar 10, 2022)

After this thread, I re-read all of the covid threads just to watch the narrative crumble. Some of the hills that people died on were months away from crumbling. 

A few mask demons. Lol...the true idiots. 

Arguing about potential vaccinated infection in the beginning.... 

Then accepting infection as inevitable....and then arguing about transmission....

Then transmission was a given....

Then it was symptom abating. Then the number of vaccinated deaths became problematic. 

The "change your DNA" people fell last week with the new Harvard and MIT  general spike protein study that was trying to get to the bottom of "long covid positive PCR testing." Where it was discovered that, as we were taught in the 6th grade, reverse transcription can write RNA into your DNA. It's neither here nor there, seeing as how covid itself does the same thing...and I'm sure we've all had it, at this point.

I doubt any of this gets any traction...even the [redacted] 1,223 people that died in the 90 day trial didn't make a surface ripple against the Ukraine debacle. 

But...all of that is irrelevant. Here's to the few that took on the many in here and out there in the real world. To those that lost their jobs, and friends, and got called racist fascist Nazi murders but stood their ground in the face of the media, big pharma, bigger government, and the biggest conspiracy I've ever seen. 

In a forum full of roid heads with testicular atrophy, I say this...you've got the biggest balls on planet earth.

Keep your tin foil hats handy. 5G is coming to a town near you. Jk...or am I???


----------



## Yano (Mar 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> I betcha he won’t be. 🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> He always comes back. His kids are smart too. You won’t see the “end of Trump”.


In jail where he belongs ,, kids in prison where they belong and this nation will start to heal from that retarded bastard and his lies and stupidity.  Be a great day and will finally shut up the simple minded that believed all his lies.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> In jail where he belongs ,, kids in prison where they belong and this nation will start to heal from that retarded bastard and his lies and stupidity.  Be a great day and will finally shut up the simple minded that believed all his lies.


🤣🤣🤣 Well, he’s been out of office for a bit. I haven’t seen him in a courtroom very much. 

And thank god he’s not president now or the country would be pretty bad??? Lol. Yea, ok….

Generalities suck. Just because someone compares a president to the idiot before him and the even bigger idiot after him and says “he was a good president” doesn’t mean they are “simple minded”. 

You want to trade insults? Or do you want to look at the true story and comparison? 

Was our country better off with Trump or is it better now with Biden? Easy question.


----------



## Yano (Mar 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> 🤣🤣🤣 Well, he’s been out of office for a bit. I haven’t seen him in a courtroom very much.
> 
> And thank god he’s not president now or the country would be pretty bad??? Lol. Yea, ok….
> 
> ...


Reagan , a real Republican first one I voted for. Trump was an out for himself lying retard from his innauguration crowd right up until his lies about the election. Cant stand joe biden , his politics or his personality , but he will always be a better man , a better american and a better over all human than any trump haaahaah thats just fact none of you like to admit.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> Reagan , a real Republican first one I voted for. Trump was an out for himself lying retard from his innauguration crowd right up until his lies about the election. Cant stand joe biden , his politics or his personality , but he will always be a better man , a better american and a better over all human than any trump haaahaah thats just fact none of you like to admit.



Trump is a nasty person
But his policy was excellent.

Biden is a seemingly harmless doddering old fool
But his policy is crap


----------



## Yano (Mar 10, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Trump is a nasty person
> But his policy was excellent.
> 
> Biden is a seemingly harmless doddering old fool
> But his policy is crap


I don't think biden is harmless , I think he's a coward. He can do a lot of harm if McConnell and the rest don't keep him in check. AOC and the rest of the commie cunts would bend stuttering joe over and give him the rubber dick until he signed what ever they wanted. 

I will give him credit for shutting down russian oil , Trump was a russian lover , he would suck putins cock in a down town store window if he was told to. 

So at least he has that going for him ,, for now. Every President on both sides of the aisle has bent over and kissed putins dirty little feet from slick willy clinton through trump. So that is at least one thing he's gotten right so far.


----------



## Yano (Mar 10, 2022)

An just for the record ,, been a Republican all my life ,, got my Moms , I'm for Nixon and Lodge , campaign button up in my bureau. As fucked up as my party is right now with all the extremism , embracing of wild conspiracy theories ,,it being full of complete wastes of humanity like kevin mccarthy , Rafael ,, oh excuse me Ted , the cuban born canadian , Cruz .. or Gym the assistant student rapist Jordan that twisted little girl boebert or  the racist greene ....

 It's hard to say who I would want to endorse right now or want to vote for , I never thought I would say it but Mitt Romney ain't looking so bad right now , he's got a level head , he can be reasoned with and isn't some crack pot conspiracy weirdo haaahaahah fuck me  thats just sad when the best thing you can see on the horizon is Romney.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Mar 10, 2022)

GSgator said:


> He definitely disrupted the plan. I had no idea America could be energy independent  I don’t think a lot of us  knew . It definitely changed the playing field especially RIGHT NOW. Most of us know that what we’re experiencing with the supply chain and  gas prices is possibly being done deliberately.   If Trump didn’t show us we could be energy independent we would be playing right into their hands .
> 
> For those that hate Trump you have to respect the fact if this shit doesn’t change soon it’s purposely being done because we’ve been energy   independent before and it wasn’t that long ago. They went to war on fossil fuels yet they haven’t created an alternative and we are all gonna suffer.


I had that supply chain argument with a good friend of mine who happens to be ultra liberal.  I told him "What if I told you that the supply chain disruption is deliberately caused by the Government?"

He went on and on about how crazy I was.  I then asked him how many billions were poured into the medical companies that high ranking members of Congress happened to own stock in compared to how many billions were pumped into solving our global logistics nightmare?  I thought I was going to watch his brain melt.  Keep in mind, COVID is real similar to the common cold and no vaccine has ever been effective against the common cold, yet somehow those in government made us to believe that the COVID virus would be effective...

Regardless, we are where we are due to a multitude of government actions.  The EPA regulated most US manufacturers of just about anything chip related out of business due to those pesky chemicals used in the process combined with the heavy metals.  That combined with everyone's desires for cheaper consumer goods meant that all the modern day electronics manufacturing equipment went overseas to much cheaper labor where they could give two shits about the environment.  

Let us not forget that just in time inventory crap that I learned in college.  I remember watching it go from a buzzword to a literal reality in my lifetime.  It's all fun and games until someone disrupts the supply chain.  First it was pandemic related, next it will be fuel related...


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 10, 2022)

Trey Gowdey would be an excellent president!


----------



## Yano (Mar 10, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Trey Gowdey would be an excellent president!


The football dude ? ... huh thats a new suggestion by me, I don't know a damn thing about his politics .... to the google !!!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> Reagan , a real Republican first one I voted for. Trump was an out for himself lying retard from his innauguration crowd right up until his lies about the election. Cant stand joe biden , his politics or his personality , but he will always be a better man , a better american and a better over all human than any trump haaahaah thats just fact none of you like to admit.


Joe Biden is a piece of shit. He is the pure embodiment of everything that is wrong with this country. He’s certainly not the “better man”. His wife the “doctor” and former family babysitter (Lol) is likely doing more than Joey. Joe is a racist overprivileged white man that has worked a job in over 45 years. A Catholic that is pro-abortion. Someone that weirdly sniffs children and longingly looks at 5 years old and compares them to 19 year olds. What a great man! 🤪 

Reagan was good. I agree with you on that one!


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> The football dude ? ... huh thats a new suggestion by me, I don't know a damn thing about his politics .... to the google !!!


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trey_Gowdy


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Joe Biden is a piece of shit. He is the pure embodiment of everything that is wrong with this country. He’s certainly not the “better man”. His wife the “doctor” and former family babysitter (Lol) is likely doing more than Joey. Joe is a racist overprivileged white man that has worked a job in over 45 years. A Catholic that is pro-abortion. Someone that weirdly sniffs children and longingly looks at 5 years old and compares them to 19 year olds. What a great man! 🤪
> 
> Reagan was good. I agree with you on that one!


Agree with this!


----------



## Yano (Mar 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Joe Biden is a piece of shit. He is the pure embodiment of everything that is wrong with this country. He’s certainly not the “better man”. His wife the “doctor” and former family babysitter (Lol) is likely doing more than Joey. Joe is a racist overprivileged white man that has worked a job in over 45 years. A Catholic that is pro-abortion. Someone that weirdly sniffs children and longingly looks at 5 years old and compares them to 19 year olds. What a great man! 🤪
> 
> Reagan was good. I agree with you on that one!


Reagan was fucking awesome man. As some one young that had watched the hostage crisis and felt like Carter was a fucking joke. It was so cool to support him and see that as soon as he took office those fuckers were like shit ,, ok we'll let em go just don't erase our country.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> An just for the record ,, been a Republican all my life ,, got my Moms , I'm for Nixon and Lodge , campaign button up in my bureau. As fucked up as my party is right now with all the extremism , embracing of wild conspiracy theories ,,it being full of complete wastes of humanity like kevin mccarthy , Rafael ,, oh excuse me Ted , the cuban born canadian , Cruz .. or Gym the assistant student rapist Jordan that twisted little girl boebert or  the racist greene ....
> 
> It's hard to say who I would want to endorse right now or want to vote for , I never thought I would say it but Mitt Romney ain't looking so bad right now , he's got a level head , he can be reasoned with and isn't some crack pot conspiracy weirdo haaahaahah fuck me  thats just sad when the best thing you can see on the horizon is Romney.



I get what yoire saying
But that being said, Trump was actually the hardest on Russia. (Compared to Obama)
He increased the sanctions etc.

Just because he was civil with Putin and met with him, doesn't mean he didnt increase the sanctions

I could grt into how this whole situation was created by NATOs lies about not expanding, but they expanded to Russias borders, 
Making promises to little Ukraine and breaking them

I think the only FACT of this entire situation is, Ukraine got fucked by everyone
U.S obviously to a lesser extent, but fucked nonetheless, they were used as a proxy tool by both sides

Unfortunatly, only the Ukrainian people suffer instead of all the political elites


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> An just for the record ,, been a Republican all my life ,, got my Moms , I'm for Nixon and Lodge , campaign button up in my bureau. As fucked up as my party is right now with all the extremism , embracing of wild conspiracy theories ,,it being full of complete wastes of humanity like kevin mccarthy , Rafael ,, oh excuse me Ted , the cuban born canadian , Cruz .. or Gym the assistant student rapist Jordan that twisted little girl boebert or  the racist greene ....
> 
> It's hard to say who I would want to endorse right now or want to vote for , I never thought I would say it but Mitt Romney ain't looking so bad right now , he's got a level head , he can be reasoned with and isn't some crack pot conspiracy weirdo haaahaahah fuck me  thats just sad when the best thing you can see on the horizon is Romney.


It sounds like you’re a democrat then. Lol. 

You realize the media is using the term “conspiracy theorist” to describe anyone that doesn’t believe the narrative. If the media was “fair and balanced” like it once was, they wouldn’t be using “conspiracy theorist”. 

I’m a “conspiracy theorist” just because I don’t believe pin wheels and solar panels are an effective solution to “climate change”. I don’t think it’s a viable alternative and is a dead end path that’s not worth dumping tax money into. That’s not a conspiracy theory, it’s an opposing view that is also supported by science. 

Mitt Romney is so easily swayed. He’s as much of a “Republican” as George Bush Jr.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It sounds like you’re a democrat then. Lol.
> 
> You realize the media is using the term “conspiracy theorist” to describe anyone that doesn’t believe the narrative. If the media was “fair and balanced” like it once was, they wouldn’t be using “conspiracy theorist”.
> 
> ...



It's easy to look at the numbers and come to the same conclusion about solar

I'd like to nail down the exact date that individuals stopped checking the numbers and literature
It's all readily available... just no one reads it.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> Reagan was fucking awesome man. As some one young that had watched the hostage crisis and felt like Carter was a fucking joke. It was so cool to support him and see that as soon as he took office those fuckers were like shit ,, ok we'll let em go just don't erase our country.


Agree with this. The fucker was nearly assassinated and he returned to his job right away. That’s “duty”. He wasn’t using his position for self-serving reasons (he already had enough money”. We need more politicians who serve with a sense of public duty. That means term limits to get these career politicians OUT. Biden should have ended politics back in the 70s. He’s out of touch with todays issues.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 10, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Let us not forget that just in time inventory crap that I learned in college.  I remember watching it go from a buzzword to a literal reality in my lifetime.  It's all fun and games until someone disrupts the supply chain.  First it was pandemic related, next it will be fuel related...


Fucking Toyota. JIT and LEAN methodology in general are the bane of my existence.

It works great until it doesn’t and you have a six month lead time on consumables.


----------



## Yano (Mar 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> It sounds like you’re a democrat then. Lol.
> 
> You realize the media is using the term “conspiracy theorist” to describe anyone that doesn’t believe the narrative. If the media was “fair and balanced” like it once was, they wouldn’t be using “conspiracy theorist”.
> 
> ...


"conspiracy theorist" is a coupling of words used to describe some one that believes in unproven but a widely spread theory that has no basis in reality.  That can be used to describe any one on earth that makes such claims , making it "gender" specific to one nation and one political party is just plain silly hahahaahah come on man. 

Jewish space lasers ? , Devil worshiping cults that eat babies ? Hugo Chavez came back from the grave to help rig the election .... I mean come on haaahah thats that shit thats got to stop. Lies and delusions like that serve no purpose and only make us look like idiots as a party.


----------



## Yano (Mar 10, 2022)

The saddest thing to me is when I see things like this in the news over the past 6 years. 

statement - 
 I think the good lady from the State of Georgia doesn't see the benefits to voter redistricting.

reply
Yeah well ,,,, You Worship the devil and and ,,,, you eat babies !!! 

What fucking grade are we in ???    

This is what passes for acceptable political discourse. It makes me sad. 

An it goes both ways there are Dems with wild conspiracy ideas as well. They just don't seem to be all politically motivated they seem to be more centered around aliens and bigfoot.


----------



## Yano (Mar 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> The saddest thing to me is when I see things like this in the news over the past 6 years.
> 
> statement -
> I think the good lady from the State of Georgia doesn't see the benefits to voter redistricting.
> ...


At least I can say after seeing @CJ I know for a fact bigfoots real !! .. WOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## BrotherIron (Mar 10, 2022)

Glad I never got the jab and I stand behind my decision.


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Mar 10, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I guess it is what it is. I'm just glad we are getting back to normal.  No more shots for me (only got the 2).
> Sad thing is I am starting to believe every day that we did not need any shutdowns and could have avoided the market and job plunge. Should have just treated it like we are now all along.


Dr Michael Levitt, Nobel Laureate, one of the smartest people in the world, told us that shutdowns were a mistake in 2020. Of course he was "cancelled".


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> "conspiracy theorist" is a coupling of words used to describe some one that believes in unproven but a widely spread theory that has no basis in reality.  That can be used to describe any one on earth that makes such claims , making it "gender" specific to one nation and one political party is just plain silly hahahaahah come on man.
> 
> Jewish space lasers ? , Devil worshiping cults that eat babies ? Hugo Chavez came back from the grave to help rig the election .... I mean come on haaahah thats that shit thats got to stop. Lies and delusions like that serve no purpose and only make us look like idiots as a party.


I agree when it’s applied toward ridiculous things like you listed. 

Democrats use it more frequently though. I’ve been called a “conspiracy theorist” just for refusing the stupid vax. I just don’t feel that the risk vs return justifies me getting it. Personal choice. Simple as that. I don’t think it contains microchips. But they call me a “conspiracy theorist” nevertheless. 

I also don’t think “climate change” is occurring at the significance that we should be issuing carbon credits or switching to alternatives that haven’t been proven to be viable. “conspiracy theorist” talk. 

So where do you draw the line tossing around a term like that? A difference in opinion doesn’t make someone a “conspiracy theorist”. You tossed it out there to describe all of us “simple minded” people that just happened to favor Trump over Obama and Biden.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Here’s a “conspiracy theory” for you @Yano that’s on topic with the thread. Trump authorized “Project Warp Speed” to get the Covid vax out as quickly as possible. During the debates, both Biden and Harris each said that they wouldn’t get the vax if Trump “told everyone to get it”. Biden wanted the vax to be peer-reviewed, all the FDA approval data shared. During the debates they said “there’s no way the vax is ready in the timeframe Trump stated. Trump stated that Pfizer, Moderna, and J&J each had promising products. All credible because it’s EXACTLY what happened, except the vaxes were delayed until AFTER Biden won. Then they were rolled out. 

Obviously, big pharma was purposely delayed in exchange for a democratic victory and then the vax mandates. That’s mutually beneficial to the democrats and big pharma. Big pharma gets billions in profits while democrats get the White House. “BBBG, you’re a conspiracy theorist.”


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Mar 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> . “BBBG, you’re a conspiracy theorist.”



Don't forget racist misogynist domestic terrorist.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Obviously, big pharma was purposely delayed in exchange for a democratic victory and then the vax mandates. That’s mutually beneficial to the democrats and big pharma. Big pharma gets billions in profits while democrats get the White House. “BBBG, you’re a conspiracy theorist.”


I’d be more inclined to believe that if the US were the only country in the world.

I have a hard time believing that every country in the world was on board with delaying the release of the vaccine until after the election to help the democrats win.  Especially considering that Pfizer applied to the FDA for emergency use on Nov 20 and the Electoral College didn’t cast their votes until Dec 14.

I’m not denying that shifty shit happened, but that theory doesn’t make sense.  There were still legal challenges happening on Nov 20.  They applied when Trump could have, in theory, still won.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Mar 10, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’d be more inclined to believe that if the US were the only country in the world.
> 
> I have a hard time believing that every country in the world was on board with delaying the release of the vaccine until after the election to help the democrats win.  Especially considering that Pfizer applied to the FDA for emergency use on Nov 20 and the Electoral College didn’t cast their votes until Dec 14.
> 
> I’m not denying that shifty shit happened, but that theory doesn’t make sense.  There were still legal challenges happening on Nov 20.  They applied when Trump could have, in theory, still won.


Well it was a big turnaround and about face by Biden and Harris and “fact checkers” needed to do their revisionist history thing to “tell us what they meant”. Lol. Those “fact checkers”. 

Anyone know where the republican “fact checkers” are. That should show how one-sided all this shit has been.


----------



## Test_subject (Mar 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Well it was a big turnaround and about face by Biden and Harris and “fact checkers” needed to do their revisionist history thing to “tell us what they meant”. Lol. Those “fact checkers”.
> 
> Anyone know where the republican “fact checkers” are. That should show how one-sided all this shit has been.


Don’t get me started on the fact checking thing.

Facebook et al. get away with not being liable for content posted on their sites by claiming to be a platform and not a publisher. They say that they can’t possibly be responsible for everything posted on the site and that they lack the ability to control what gets posted.

Then, they turn around and fact check / moderate everything that goes against their agenda.

So which is it, you can or you can’t moderate content?


----------



## Yano (Mar 10, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Here’s a “conspiracy theory” for you @Yano that’s on topic with the thread. Trump authorized “Project Warp Speed” to get the Covid vax out as quickly as possible. During the debates, both Biden and Harris each said that they wouldn’t get the vax if Trump “told everyone to get it”. Biden wanted the vax to be peer-reviewed, all the FDA approval data shared. During the debates they said “there’s no way the vax is ready in the timeframe Trump stated. Trump stated that Pfizer, Moderna, and J&J each had promising products. All credible because it’s EXACTLY what happened, except the vaxes were delayed until AFTER Biden won. Then they were rolled out.
> 
> Obviously, big pharma was purposely delayed in exchange for a democratic victory and then the vax mandates. That’s mutually beneficial to the democrats and big pharma. Big pharma gets billions in profits while democrats get the White House. “BBBG, you’re a conspiracy theorist.”


Nah bubba I don't consider that conspiracy theory. I think Biden and Harris did it to snub Trumps effort in a public and childish way. Whether the speech writers planned it or they added it on their own ,, I have no clue , but we saw them doing that to slander his efforts during a campaign so it cant be argued by any one.

Do I think  that Biden Harris Fauci and the FDA were all in on it together and purposely delayed the vaccines , no. That one seems like a giant jump through a lot of circumstantial hoops to arrive at a conclusion.

Do I think it's plausible that the big money lobbyists behind the scenes pushed an agenda to speed up or delay the jabs. I could see that being done for both sides but I haven't seen any concrete evidence of it to say one way or another. The Dem lobbyists could of made the right donations and suggestions to hold it back a few months so Trump gets no glory... the Rep lobbyists could of said ,, eh test schmest just get it out there fast so we look good. I'm sure in fact some where along the line that type of thing is exactly what went on , thats the sick way politics has always worked it seems.

So no I don't see that making you a conspiracy  theorist , that to me is trying to reason out what might of gone on behind the scenes, the shit we as normal Murican's aren't privy too. Way better than baby eating devil worshippers texting election results to hugo chavez while dodging space lasers haaaahaah.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 10, 2022)

I’m surprised to see so many Reagan fans. He was the beginning of the end. From the failed war on drugs, to trickle down economics, ignoring the aids epidemic for years, privatized prisons, destroying the middle class, making the Middle East what it is today, the crack epidemic, terrible mental health reforms that increased crime and homelessness.


----------



## GSgator (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 10, 2022)

Trump = Greatest economy ever (just about).
Biden = Worst economy in history (and shits his pants)

Nuff Sed


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 10, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Trump = Greatest economy ever (just about).
> Biden = Worst economy in history (and shits his pants)
> 
> Nuff Sed



Well depends really.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 10, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Well depends really.


Ok he shit his depends.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 10, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Ok he shit his depends.






Was waiting for someone to.question me so I could post this picture

Thank you
you have completed me

EDIT
Trolololol


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Mar 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nah bubba I don't consider that conspiracy theory. I think Biden and Harris did it to snub Trumps effort in a public and childish way. Whether the speech writers planned it or they added it on their own ,, I have no clue , but we saw them doing that to slander his efforts during a campaign so it cant be argued by any one.
> 
> Do I think  that Biden Harris Fauci and the FDA were all in on it together and purposely delayed the vaccines , no. That one seems like a giant jump through a lot of circumstantial hoops to arrive at a conclusion.
> 
> ...



I'll just say this lol
Everyone thought the investigation into Trump about russia was legit...
Until the dust settled
and it turns out it was created by hilary and perpetrated by the FBI, with the blessings of Biden and Obama, to meddle in the preside trial elections.

Could the recent ones be the same?

Do it's hard to believe a y of the investigations, because they all ended up being cooked up farces that undermined democracy


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

I was iffy about digging up a covid thread. As much as I love e-battle, the covid bullshit dragged me to the point where I permanently hated quite a few peeps on the internets. 

Even if it seems like I'm mad...I'm usually giggling... probably on the toilet. It wasn't so during covid. I wanted a pound of flesh. 

At any rate...it's over...ish...and several "Vaxxie" media personalities have started to say what most will never admit....

Quotes:

Susan Dunham of medium (Canada)

_"Most of us who pilloried the noncompliant did it because it seemed like certain victory, like the unvaccinated would never make it through unbroken. Indeed, the promised new normal looked unbeatable, so we sided with it and made punching bags out of the holdouts.

But betting against them has been a scathing embarrassment for many of us...It was not through quiet compliance that we avoided endless domination by pharmaceutical companies and medical checkpoints at every doorway. It was thanks to the people we tried to tear down."_









						What We Learned From Hating the Unvaccinated
					

The battlefield is still warm, following Canada’s war on the unvaccinated. The mandates have let up, and both sides stumble back into…




					susandunham.medium.com
				




Peter Chris AFIP  (Australia)

_"The unvaccinated are the heroes of the last two years as they allowed us all to have a control group in the great experiment and highlight the shortcoming of the Covid vaccines. The unvaccinated carry many battle scars and injuries as they are the people we tried to mentally break, yet no one wants to talk about what we did to them and what they forced “The Science“  to unveil.

Many of the so-called health experts and political leaders in Australia admitted the goal was to make life almost unlivable for the unvaccinated, which was multiplied many times by the collective mob...

Those of us who ridiculed and mocked the non-compliant did it because we were embarrassed by their courage...

We should all try and find some inner gratitude for the unvaccinated as we took the bait by hating them because their perseverance and courage bought us the time to see we were wrong." _









						The War on The Unvaccinated Was Lost
					

Editors Note: This is an adaption for Australian audiences of the original article by Susan Dunham “What We Learned From Hating the Unvaccinated” Please follow Susan on Instagram @susan…




					afipn.com.au
				




I'm sure I'll be waiting for a while for an American acceptance of their own idiocy being as how it's zero % health and 100% politics at this point...and politics isn't about the right of the matter...it's about power. So only when they are willing to abdicate power...will they admit they were wrong. 

Even so... Canada and Australia...beer is on you.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 1, 2022)

I had COVID in 2020 before vaccinations were a thing, damn near killed me.  I took the vaccination, per my doctor's recommendation, due to suffering with what is now called "Long-COVID".  That was in April of 2021.  In November 2021, I took the booster because I was working on a Federal Contract and vaccinations/booster evidence was required in order to get paid.  Low and behold, I catch COVID again in December 2021 and it ruins my Christmas much like it did the year before.  Then, a couple of weeks back, I caught COVID again.


What did I learn in all of this?  The vaccinations are bullshit!  The common cold virus is a type of corona virus and how many successful vaccinations have they created to prevent the common cold?  Oh, none, right...  What ever made these idiots think that they could do the same for a different variant of the same virus?

Going further, I had a conversation with my doctor and he stated that COVID is going to become the new cold...


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 1, 2022)

Oh, and one more thing, when the government dumps billions of dollars into a dismal failure, it sure as hell is going to become political.  Besides, it met the current media agenda of keeping the people divided.  If you don't take the useless vaccination, you will kill grandma!


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I had COVID in 2020 before vaccinations were a thing, damn near killed me.  I took the vaccination, per my doctor's recommendation, due to suffering with what is now called "Long-COVID".  That was in April of 2021.  In November 2021, I took the booster because I was working on a Federal Contract and vaccinations/booster evidence was required in order to get paid.  Low and behold, I catch COVID again in December 2021 and it ruins my Christmas much like it did the year before.  Then, a couple of weeks back, I caught COVID again.
> 
> 
> What did I learn in all of this?  The vaccinations are bullshit!  The common cold virus is a type of corona virus and how many successful vaccinations have they created to prevent the common cold?  Oh, none, right...  What ever made these idiots think that they could do the same for a different variant of the same virus?
> ...



Well, thank God the government bought us all paxlovid since the vaccine is "a bit shakey."


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Well, thank God the government bought us all paxlovid since the vaccine is "a bit shakey."


The 5th booster “should work better”. 🤣


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The 5th booster “should work better”. 🤣


I'm siding with the pro-choice crowd with regards to boosters... My body, my choice!  No more vaccinations which have done jack shit for me thus far.

Sure, some dipshit medical professionals will say "You didn't die or end up in the hospital.  You can thank the vaccines/boosters for that!"  Well, I didn't die or end up in the hospital the first go round, even though I thought I was a goner.  I remember one of those nights that I went to bed, I really thought that was the curtain call for me.  17 hours later, to my own surprise, I woke up!


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 1, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> The 5th booster “should work better”. 🤣


I love how they’ll say that the vaccine is not very effective against the new variants, then recommend booster number 15 in the same news article.  So we’re doing things that we know aren’t effective, now?

I had my two shots. At the time it made sense. I’m done with all of the booster nonsense. I had COVID a few weeks ago and didn’t even know I had it until I took a test because I had close contact to someone who had it.

The governments of the world are just trying to avoid getting egg on their faces at this point. It’s not about “the science” it’s about “the politics”.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> I was iffy about digging up a covid thread. As much as I love e-battle, the covid bullshit dragged me to the point where I permanently hated quite a few peeps on the internets.
> 
> Even if it seems like I'm mad...I'm usually giggling... probably on the toilet. It wasn't so during covid. I wanted a pound of flesh.
> 
> ...


Do you know if these two authors were originally supportive of the governments' actions during covid? I looked at the list of other entries by Susan Dunham on the medium website, but there were only about a half dozen with titles that seemed to be similarly anti mandate. I'm not familiar with the author or website.

Maybe she removed previous articles because she now disagrees with the message they presented, or maybe she was an author on a different website and was (canceled) forced to publish on a different site after a change in opinion? 

I do hope people are starting to open their eyes to the tyranny.


----------



## beachbody30 (Aug 1, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Man - nothing like a solid night of sleep to cure what ails me. Feeling close to 100% and might even say I have a "pep in my step" again. Feels great.
> 
> 
> *Today was Legs day:*
> ...


Jesus. 


Wrong fucking thread. I feel like an idiot. Anyway to delete this?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 1, 2022)

beachbody30 said:


> Jesus.
> 
> 
> Wrong fucking thread. I feel like an idiot. Anyway to delete this?


damn it, nevermind. Yeah, ask @CJ


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 1, 2022)

.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> .


I do support the godless part.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Do you know if these two authors were originally supportive of the governments' actions during covid? I looked at the list of other entries by Susan Dunham on the medium website, but there were only about a half dozen with titles that seemed to be similarly anti mandate. I'm not familiar with the author or website.
> 
> Maybe she removed previous articles because she now disagrees with the message they presented, or maybe she was an author on a different website and was (canceled) forced to publish on a different site after a change in opinion?
> 
> I do hope people are starting to open their eyes to the tyranny.



Oh yes. Both admitted unvaccinated persecutors....self admitted.


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I do support the godless part.


I donate to the Satanic Temple every year. They do good work.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I do support the godless part.



People can be godless (I am) just dont need the govt driving it.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I do support the godless part.





Test_subject said:


> I donate to the Satanic Temple every year. They do good work.



So here's an unorthodox viewpoint (you'll appreciate the pun momentarily) on something like this. And since I like to start shit, here we go. 

A dude wants to be ripped. He way too stupid to get ripped. We all get together as UG gods and make him a diet and series of videos. He must follow those things...or else he's banished. Some people don't have the inner fortitude to succeed. But...being banished from the UG gods is a eternal fate worse than death. An infinite death. 

So a young hypothetical man, Jay Olive Err, comes up in a religious family. Went to a religious private school and such. Whole thing doesn't make a whole lot of sense to him. So..he moves on, "non-religiously." 

Over the years as a lack of religiosity sets in and society becomes more secular with a focus on humanism. Self derived ethics and "morals." People start chopping dicks off their kids and randomly murders on the streets become the norm. Men become women. Women become men. Society becomes absurd, in record time.... corresponding directly with the % in decline of religious affiliation.

Young Mr...or Dr. Err deduces fairly quickly that most of society is so fucking dumb and debased from any sort of reality that they need an exogenous set of ethics and an immortal soul that can be punished for lack of adherence to said ethics. 

Dr. Jay Olive Err re-ups his subscription to religion...and never tells anyone he doesn't believe it. Goes to church and everything. Sure waking up on Sunday sucks...but whatever. There's crackers and wine and stuff. 

It's fucked up...but all the other solutions are harder than "you're going to hell." 

There's a reason every society has developed a religion. We haven't outgrown it. The year over year decline in the IQ of the US population just sort of reinforces it. 

"If god didn't exist we would have to invent him." --Voltaire


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> So here's an unorthodox viewpoint (you'll appreciate the pun momentarily) on something like this. And since I like to start shit, here we go.
> 
> A dude wants to be ripped. He way too stupid to get ripped. We all get together as UG gods and make him a diet and series of videos. He must follow those things...or else he's banished. Some people don't have the inner fortitude to succeed. But...being banished from the UG gods is a eternal fate worse than death. An infinite death.
> 
> ...


My rebuttal would be “if we’re so stupid as a species that we have to derive our morals from a lie, then we deserve to decline.”


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> My rebuttal would be “if we’re too stupid as a species that we have to derive our morals from a lie, then we deserve to decline.”



Extinction. Exactly like I said...all the other options are harder.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

Joliver said:


> So here's an unorthodox viewpoint (you'll appreciate the pun momentarily) on something like this. And since I like to start shit, here we go.
> 
> A dude wants to be ripped. He way too stupid to get ripped. We all get together as UG gods and make him a diet and series of videos. He must follow those things...or else he's banished. Some people don't have the inner fortitude to succeed. But...being banished from the UG gods is a eternal fate worse than death. An infinite death.
> 
> ...


But there isn’t a correlation with religious beliefs and less crime and increased morality. 
In fact there’s quite the opposite. 
Look at majority Muslim nations and hell even the Catholic Church which protects kid fuckers. 
The majority of prisoners are religious 
The religious are more likely to commit crimes. 
We don’t have a lack of religion we have moved to a different religion of wokism and neoliberal statism.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 1, 2022)

Faith is the enemy of reason


----------



## Joliver (Aug 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> But there isn’t a correlation with religious beliefs and less crime and increased morality.
> In fact there’s quite the opposite.
> Look at majority Muslim nations and hell even the Catholic Church which protects kid fuckers.
> The majority of prisoners are religious
> ...



Hey...I'll buy nationalism as an external moral compass. Anything other than letting the stupids decide for themselves. 

And not for nothing in those Muslim nations...if you do some fucked up shit...they'll fucking cut your hands and/or head off. It's just that sometimes they define what's fucked up in a fucked up way.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Faith is the enemy of reason



Amen

Faith does not need evidence.
That is a dangerous line, 


Joliver said:


> Hey...I'll buy nationalism as an external moral compass. Anything other than letting the stupids decide for themselves.
> 
> And not for nothing in those Muslim nations...if you do some fucked up shit...they'll fucking cut your hands and/or head off. It's just that sometimes they define what's fucked up in a fucked up way.



Say what you will
They may fuck stomp their wives/Kids and stone a broad to death for being raped.

But at least theyre not having an argument about "What is a woman"
or why a 6 year old has the right to gender reasignment surgery.

Sure, their "Laws" are morally bankrupt, but im a Male not a woman... so meh.


----------



## Joliver (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Amen
> 
> Faith does not need evidence.
> That is a dangerous line,
> ...



Watching those Walgreens thieves wrecking shit and running over people in the streets and robbing their bodies and I'm rethinking that whole "chop your hand off" rule in the Quran. 🤷‍♂️ Lmao


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Watching those Walgreens thieves wrecking shit and running over people in the streets and robbing their bodies and I'm rethinking that whole "chop your hand off" rule in the Quran. 🤷‍♂️ Lmao



I mean
Lets REALLY think about it.
Dont just say ya did
hear me out.

We get mulitple wives that will never talk back.

We never have to wear pants or change out of our pajamas ever again.

You in?


----------



## Joliver (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I mean
> Lets REALLY think about it.
> Dont just say ya did
> hear me out.
> ...



SOLD!!!

#MACA #Jol2024


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

Joliver said:


> SOLD!!!
> 
> #MACA #Jol2024
> 
> View attachment 25725



MMGA

Make Mecca Great Again

#Jol2024


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

Joliver said:


> SOLD!!!
> 
> #MACA #Jol2024
> 
> View attachment 25725



Now im just spitballing here
But i think this might work out.

You get Ilhan Omar to be your running mate
Then when she agreees, you just make the rightful Manly demand that she shuts her mouth, "Or Else" (You must do this publically)
NOW the Left will see you as a true man of culture.
AND the Republicans will vote for you, because you finally shut her up for the first time ever.

Win/Win

This whole idea might not be that crazy
(Ititerally is but whatever)

You also get the added bonus of having Ilhan Omar around yoir tour bus if you need a quick poke on the road, 

Win/Win/Win

You're welcome

Jol2024


----------



## Joliver (Aug 2, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Now im just spitballing here
> But i think this might work out.
> 
> You get Ilhan Omar to be your running mate
> ...



Imma make her watch Blackhawk Down every holiday to assert my dominance. 

"Great movie, right!? Now, make me a sammich.... inshallah."


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 2, 2022)

Joliver said:


> Imma make her watch Blackhawk Down every holiday to assert my dominance.
> 
> "Great movie, right!? Now, make me a sammich.... inshallah."



Okay
This actually made my week
That might be the greatest thing I've ever fucking read.
Genius


----------

